# Unbelievable!!!



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Its like Doc Stogie told me, "the cigar gods are smiling on you brother". The last two weeks have been by far the most incredible of my time involved in this hobby of ours. I've received smokes from Doc Stogie (a great friend and BOTL) as a part of his podcast. I have won a Arganese sampler from the guys over at the Dog Watch Social Club (if your not listening to them by now ... you need your head examined :redface. I was bomb back into the stone age by Sam Leccia (another great BOTL that just so happens to make cigars) of Nub Cigars . He could have sent the signed empty box and that would have done it for me. 
Last but surely not least I got to talk to one of my cigar heroes, and one the top three cigar makers in my opinion for about 40 minutes last night ... Litto Gomez. I really wish I the presence of mind to record everything that we talked about during that time. I told him how much he and he's cigars are love by the CL members ... he said that to log on with us in on his list of things to do. He was so giving of his time, the honesty and sincerity just pour off the guy. Thanks to Tony of Mack's Cigars for having the event (he's the other guy with Litto in the pictures). If your ever in Lawrenceville, GA stop by Mack's he has a great place. On Saturday I get to sum it all up with my Atlanta brothers and sisters of the leaf at the 5 Seasons Brewing company. It just doesn't get any better than this ....


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like you've been having a great two weeks; I hope you have many more and let the cigar gods smile on all of us.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

lOOKS LIKE GOOD TIMES


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

azpostal said:


> Sounds like you've been having a great two weeks; I hope you have many more and let the cigar gods smile on all of us.


Amen.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

What a lovely two weeks it has been for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Fantastic two weeks Marcian! For many of us, your last two weeks would be a great two decades. Your are a great BOTL and well-deserving of all the cigars, etc.

Doc


----------



## banzaitoyota1 (Jul 20, 2008)

it was a great event!. Glad you are having a great couple of weeks!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Zion I have to agree with you that Litto is one of the top 3 cigar makers out there!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a blast!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you are certainly having a great few weeks my friend congrats


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like you have been having a lot of fun! Its great when things just seem to click for you. Litto is a great guy and I also have had the chance to meet him at a local B&M. Keep having fun brother!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, 'ole Litto is one cool cat.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Litto rocks!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

And then Saturday you got to hang out and talk with David Blanco of Los Blancos cigars.... Great way to end a great week...


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds like you are in heaven brother, thanks for posting and continue to Enjoy!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

aracos said:


> And then Saturday you got to hang out and talk with David Blanco of Los Blancos cigars.... Great way to end a great week...


That too ... I'm on a roll!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

All right! Enjoy the roll!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds like you are having a grand ol' time. Keep it going!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

All that clean livin'


----------

